

Eli White Joins HiiDef from Zend to Lead Goodsie Development - jonathanmarcus
http://blog.hiidef.com/post/370010734/eliwhitejoinshiidef

======
pixelmonkey
I'm a happy Flavors.me user. Such a simple and useful service. I'm sure
Goodsie will deliver on its promise, as well!

------
thesethings
This is exciting. Congrats, folks. I'm really looking forward to what you cook
up. I'm a big fan of Flavors.me.

